# [SOLVED] Cable modem Motorola SB5100



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi All

as i have only just started with all this stuff. i had my Modem installed using the USB Port (ISP Provider istallation).

i need to know is it possible to change this conection using a Ethernet cable??

i have two computers 1 using XP & ! using Win 2000 

at the moment i only have 1 computer conected and would like them both. 

i belive this is possible. if any one has step by step instruction on how to do this, Please that the time to help...

i have already tried just unplugging the Usb cable from the modem and using the Ethernet cable unfortunatlly this doesn't just work. Do i need to uninstall the USB Driver before use ethernet cables

cheers
Yankeebean..


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

You should be able to connect the ethernet cable from the modem to one computer without any trouble. Go to Control Panel > Network Connections There should be one that says Local Area Connection. When you connect the ethernet cable does the local area connection become connected (red x disappears)?

Also make sure that you disconnect the USB from the modem and the computer first. Try restarting the modem as well after you have reconfigured it.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Whardman, Thanks i will try this..


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I have this Modem connected to a Netgear router and three computers connected to the router. it works with no problems at all and gives me the added security of a Hardware Firewall


----------



## Telios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Cable modem Motorola SB5100*

I am having problems as well. It seems to stay connected with the ISP but it looses connection (ethernet direct to PC) intermitently. I have changed
cables several times. Right now it's staying connected, but I don't know how long.
I have not tried the USB connection, as I would like to use it through my NETGEAR Router once the problem is resolved.
Any hep appreciated.

:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cable modem Motorola SB5100*

*Telios*, please start your own thread.


----------



## Telios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Cable modem Motorola SB5100*



johnwill said:


> *Telios*, please start your own thread.


No prob. Will do.


----------

